# Who is the best detailer in or around Essex



## TTsdsgomg (Mar 19, 2013)

Can anybody recommend the best detailer in or around Essex/east London area. I have some light swirling and minor scratchs on a phantom black TTS that i would like polished out by a proffesional. Ideally that chap that charges £2000 and works on Bugatti's, but for £50 !! :wink:


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

I have a guy called Rob Leyes of Gleamachine, he is very good, just not £50 though


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

I know a guy but what is your budget? Surely not £50


----------



## TTsdsgomg (Mar 19, 2013)

i have no idea of the cost maybe 100-300 quid, i dont have a budget as such i just know its important to find someone who knows what they are doing as a buffing machine in the wrong hands dosn't bear thinking about.


----------



## TTsdsgomg (Mar 19, 2013)

just found Rob Leys web site pics look good... good website what i need looks to be about £550 he's on shortlist


----------



## TTsdsgomg (Mar 19, 2013)

Can anybody recommend the best detailer in or around Essex/east London area. I have some light swirling and minor scratchs on a phantom black TTS that i would like polished out by a proffesional. Ideally that chap that charges £2000 and works on Bugatti's, but for £50 !! :wink:


----------



## vwcheung (May 19, 2010)

Called Boyd 01206 735858 based in Colchester . 
Vince


----------



## CWM3 (Mar 4, 2012)

Just across the divide in Kent..... Kelly at KDS. One of the best in the UK


----------



## darylbenfield (Jun 29, 2011)

Hi there I'm near Rayleigh, Essex.

http://www.offsetdetailing.com

www.facebook.com/OffsetDetailing


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Robs efforts on my old Jag

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/s ... p?t=178755


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

I would use Daryl as above. Cant say what he would charge you but thats your best bet. A lot of these others detailers charge a fortune.


----------



## darylbenfield (Jun 29, 2011)

Thanks Ian!


----------



## TTsdsgomg (Mar 19, 2013)

update, i have had a little go with 'zymol' and its better. these swirls were not there when i first viewed the car, they were done after. The dealer thought he was doing me a favour and polished it.. what a muppet !!
'black and swirls' two words to strike fear into any petrolhead.... i will still seek a detailer once i had had few weeks to fully examine the car, but have say so far ( apart from swirls  ) looking very good.
Thanks for all your info and recommendations.


----------



## darylbenfield (Jun 29, 2011)

Not a bad turnaround for a quick shot on the panel by hand, but that paint is lacking real depth!


----------



## Dayer2910 (Apr 29, 2012)

Recently had my paintwork professionally polished, I washed it this weekend for the first time after a month or so.....all I could think was wow, the car looks so flipping shiny, swirl free and feels like glass still.. It's not cheap but worth it once every 18 months or so..


----------



## darylbenfield (Jun 29, 2011)

^ Good to hear.


----------



## TTsdsgomg (Mar 19, 2013)

darylbenfield said:


> Hi there I'm near Rayleigh, Essex.
> 
> http://www.offsetdetailing.com
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/OffsetDetailing


Daryl I checked your website... very impressive. I will contact you when i've resolved a few other issues as all your work could be undone by visit to the 'stealers'. :wink:


----------



## darylbenfield (Jun 29, 2011)

TTSDSGOMG said:


> darylbenfield said:
> 
> 
> > Hi there I'm near Rayleigh, Essex.
> ...


What's being done at Audi?

No worries just give me a shout, all the contact details are on my website.


----------



## TTsdsgomg (Mar 19, 2013)

in answer to your 'stealers' question. its been nearly 2 weeks of ownership and the 'dsg' issue has arisen. i should have known better as had dsg issue resolved on previous tt. i was blinded by good value exchange and tts extras. anyway have couple of months Audi warranty left so have booked in for health check and logged dsg jerkyness as an issue.


----------



## darylbenfield (Jun 29, 2011)

Sorry to hear! I'm a firm believer in manuals myself 8)


----------



## buddylove (May 22, 2012)

darylbenfield said:


> Hi there I'm near Rayleigh, Essex.
> 
> http://www.offsetdetailing.com
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/OffsetDetailing


Hi daryl, do you only work from your premises or do you carry out mobile detailing ie at people's homes ?


----------



## darylbenfield (Jun 29, 2011)

buddylove said:


> darylbenfield said:
> 
> 
> > Hi there I'm near Rayleigh, Essex.
> ...


Hello, I am also mobile too, depending on if the premises I'm working at has decent cover, power and water supplies.


----------



## TTsdsgomg (Mar 19, 2013)

I must admit makes me cry each time the sun shines and all the damage is visible, leaves you not wanting to even wash your car as it just shows up even more.  
The answer is close, I had a really good meeting with Daryl @ 'offset detailing' and have decided to trust him with my 'pride & joy'. TT booked in and will post some b4 and after pics.


----------



## darylbenfield (Jun 29, 2011)

Cheers Lookig forward to this one.

I'll post up a write up too for those interested!


----------



## TTsdsgomg (Mar 19, 2013)

just had my TTS back from Audi, brand new mechatronic unit fitted and all good on my drive to Daryl @offsetdetailing.
Almost didnt happen as Audi needed car bit longer than planned. 
Anyway this is the weekend my pride and joy is restored to all its glory. I have to admit handing over your beloved to a stranger at an industrial workshop is a bit scary, but I already had a good meeting with Daryl so my mind was eased. Nether the less its still a scary time, initial viewing under some very bright lights has shown some deep rotary marks which need attention and may prove difficult to remove. So whilst I still worry a little  Daryl will work his magic and hopefully post some pics of the process.


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

I am using him soon, sure your tt is in safe hands.


----------



## TTsdsgomg (Mar 19, 2013)

detailing update: Daryl says looking good, but i will still worry until tomorrow afternoon. Daryl sent me this to calm my nerves 'all wrapped up for bed'. This man knows his stuff.
I might keep that 3m wrap on permanantly !!!


----------



## darylbenfield (Jun 29, 2011)

Yep all wrapped up for the evening, we don't want any dust!

50/50 of the door earlier.










Note, this is the first cutting stage complete, superb reflections already and decent depth.










Tomorrow is ultra fine polish and will be going for an Auto Finesse Tough Coat and Auto Finesse Spirit wax, gonna pop!

10 hours spent today. Time for some wine!


----------



## foster2108 (Oct 22, 2004)

Looking good. You're going to have to learn the correct washing technique now to keep it that way!


----------



## darylbenfield (Jun 29, 2011)

Fear not, Gary got a crash course in aftercare after collection! 8)


----------

